# West Branch Spring Outing!



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm thinking its about time we do another one of these. 
I've been asked by a number of members when we'll do another one.

I'm thinking late May, early June if it works out.

The plan will be to meet in the morning and fish, pairing up nonboaters with some boaters who are interested. We will fish until the time we decide in this thread to come ashore, meet at a pavilion for a carry-in meal together where we all bring something to share with the group, talk, visit until we each need to go. That can be back out to fish more, or head home.

Its still early yet, but I thought I'd get this plan under way so as to avoid date conflicts for as many as possible.

Who would be interested in attending?



Coming to the Winter Meet & Greet would be a great step toward getting to know more people here in preparation for this!


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

I'd make the trip over. May even try to bring some sponsor packs to pass out.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Seeing how that is my main lake to fish and only 15 Min. from the house I would be very interested in attending..Keep us informed as to what is happening with the plan...Count me in......JIM....CL....:F....


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Plan on spending more time out there this year. It is the place to just relax and fish! Thanks man!


----------



## WestBranchJoe (Jan 13, 2009)

Yeah keep us informed when you decide on a date. I'd love to meet some more guys from OGF. I never need an excuse to fish West Branch but this will sure give me one  .

Joe


----------



## Gillchaser (Jan 1, 2005)

I'd like to make it over.


----------



## Capt.Muskey (Apr 14, 2004)

Always up for WestBranch. Lets pick a date.


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

Depending on the date.Taking the wife/kids to the the beach early June. 
Hmmmmm West Branch has a beach...She would kill me.
These are fun.. Hope I can make it.


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

Count me in, let me know when. Sounds like a lot of fun.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

count me in . I most likly have couple open seats.


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

I will be there.This bring back old times like in the other club we had one there.Think it was last they had before the other club started to want dues and what not.LoL.I was only in that club a few years at the most.still in there if it is still around.forgot name of it.Think it was 1999 or there abouts.Then lost track of all this club did and never did go with that clubs doings.Like see these 2 come but are they in this club under a differant name
Frogspoon
Tabpool his son.
his son and and older guy ( think shortdrift) and I went fishing in Rominators boat.Any one know who the guy was that was pulled over by game warden for no life vest on a youger kid and we had go get one out my boat.Man that was best thing going the party that is.Thought it was called a fish fry and Frogspoon had his smoker make some smoked fish up for us.there was the guy that had the real german potato saled. 
By the way I do all I can help on this if theres anything I can do.Hope we still have the Skeeter outting too.LOL Would miss it if not.sob.Well that is it till we get more on this one.any day be ok with me.any eats or fishing thing and you bet I be there bright and early.LOL Who wants to take fishing with them as I no longer have a boat.PM me.


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

I am in too


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

Souds like fun ! Pot luck lunch or dinner sounds great also. I'll be there as long there 
is not a Walleye tourny on Erie.


----------



## Coot (Jan 27, 2006)

Count me in


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

I will probably make it. More than likely be there anyway. lol


----------



## beagle52 (Apr 15, 2007)

Count me in !


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Im in and have room in my boat for nonboaters


----------



## greg3891 (Apr 19, 2004)

Hey count me in, I may even get sliderville to come with me. Sounds like a good time. I went to one there several yrs ago. They had a raffle for donated things like new muskie lures, and misc fishing things guys donated. It was a good time. We were there actually with the guys having a carp tournament. They were catching some big fish. Anyways count me in.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

You've got a good memory Greg! I still have the muskey crank I won that day. 

Sure, bring Charm along.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Would like to attend but depends on date. Daughter is getting married on June 10th in Jamaica rolleyes:) so I might just decide to stay there and fish, fish, and fish.


----------



## granpa1 (Jun 20, 2009)

I would like to come I in ny now will be returning early april there be two of us my son and me its cold up here no open water just lake oneida witch is 5500+acres hope to see you soon


----------



## TIGHTLINER (Apr 7, 2004)

I remember the GFO Outing at West Branch. I attended that one and would like to attend this one.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Tightliner, I remember having you fish in my boat at a Mosquito outing some years ago. 

I think you were a senior in high school at the time?


----------



## Catproinnovations (Dec 8, 2009)

Im down got a 20 footer to take non boaters out for some day time cats or musky fishin


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Wonder if Chris would let us use the camp ramp for this. Might be worth a call Jim instead of the other docks if there in. Rick might be able to help. Just a thought. Should make another map day too! OK 2.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

hey jim! ya i would be up for this again! i think the last one was the one i organized with cag (carp guys) and tipet! i can cook the fish again (may need some fish donations) but i got the fryer and will take care of the oil think we did panfish last time. will also need a ride for me and mabey a buddy. he liked it last time we were out. crappies should be hitting around then

i am good from middle of may till mid june


----------



## TIGHTLINER (Apr 7, 2004)

Ruminator, I remember that trip as well, good times indeed. Hard to believe it was that long ago. Wow!


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Late May or early June the Crappies had better be bitting..Have always caught them from First ice out till late fall..I plan on having some fun that day..And meeting all the OGF Members there..Can't Wait.....Ruminator It would be nice if the Non boater members were to get a list up and we will have a head count as to how many of you there are.....JIM....CL....


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Bob, thanks. 
Using the camp ramp is a good idea.
I'll look into this.

Jim, I'm glad to hear you are coming. I think the joint carp outing was our last one.
Thanks for your offer to deep fry fish, consider yourself recruited for it.  

Anyone who can spare a small donation of some fish please post in this thread.

Everyone, a Saturday in *mid-May to mid-June is the target timeframe*. 

Does anyone have a conflict on a Saturday in that period? 
I'll try to accomodate the best I can.

I'll finalize this as soon as I can and post the date.

CRAPPIE LOVER, you will definitely have some fun that day! 

Yes, I will post a thread for both boaters and nonboaters to post in as we get closer to the date and guys better know if they can come.
It will also include what foods we are each bringing.


----------



## melo123 (Jan 29, 2010)

I live less then half a mile from the lake and i have plenty of secret spots, sounds like fun


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

I can throw in some bags of walley....


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

the campground ramp is a nice one not that busy, but i don,t think i,ve seen a picnic shelter in the ramp area so that wouldn,t work for having a place to eat,the other ramps have a shelter nearby. anybody seen a shelter at the cg ramp?


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Might have a problem with that many boats morned anywhere.


----------



## bradymar45 (Jan 8, 2010)

Im in...'nuff said


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

we allways held the other outings at the east ramp and pulled the boats when it was time to eat! lots of parking and a huge shelter there. think you can reserve them at wb! but when we did it CAG was fishing that shore line and would use the shelter for the weekend!

i can still see that crazy AK with no teath and with his old dog running to his rods  good times


----------



## stinkbait1213 (Feb 4, 2010)

IM in!!! I have a 3 seater with a 10 HP (14ft loweline) so i got 2 seats i would be willing to fill. Dont know much bout the fishing up here so some guys that have some OHIO experience would be great! Cant wait. BTW any date is fine with me as i am in college and i run my own business.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Jim, you stirred some old memories with that post.  
Seems like it was that time I gave a hand to someone who had their dad's truck, and a heaping plateful of brownies to Ben.
It was definitely a good time! !%

I still have a bunch of pics somewhere of those events. 
I really need to find them and upload them.

Ben's WB Mapping Day was another great event. :B


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Ya I remember KSU and ALOT of others. Some that U dont hear from anymore. Still have the map and MANY others of WB alone. Might have too bring um! Jim if you need a hand let us know. Bob


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks Bob, I appreciate your offer.
I'll know more when I start to plan it. !%

Right now I'm packing to leave in the morning for the Columbus Outdoor Show to help run our booth. 

Busy times for me. :B


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

Is anyone camping out like we did at Mosquito ? Although we would have not such a gracious host as Linda or her great dishes.Hmmmmm.. That was a fun time. Tori has already asked if we are doing it again this yr.

The camp ground ramp we are meeting at is that a nice a decent camping area ?


----------



## Coot (Jan 27, 2006)

I'm in.

Ruminator - if you need help....let me know.

I enjoy being busy


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Mike, you can't camp at the ramps, only in the State Camp Grounds. One of the three ramps is located inside the Camp Grounds but doesn't have a shelter. The two other ramps have shelters near them. If people want to camp, especially together as in adjoining sites, the earlier a date is set the better. The Camp Ground fills up fast anymore. I made reservations six months in advance to get the site I wanted in July and had to take my second choice for a week in June because I waited a week to do it.

Jim, I would suggest the East ramp shelter.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Rumi-You might want to check with the park mgtmt. for your chosen date but there are a ton of bass touneys using the east ramp and they completely fill the lot on the weekends around that time of year. Just a suggestion.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

c. j. stone said:


> Rumi-You might want to check with the park mgtmt. for your chosen date but there are a ton of bass touneys using the east ramp and they completely fill the lot on the weekends around that time of year. Just a suggestion.


ya we need to set a date so we can reserve the shelter! i dont know what it cost but my work and wb has a coopp going on so i may be able to pull some strings!


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

I agree Steve, that shelter location has worked very well for us before. Like Jim(fishingful) posted, we use that shoreline right thre to beach on. !%



Thanks for your reminder C.J.. 

Jim, thats sweet, I'll pm you soon and you can tell me about it. 
I'm in Columbus right now in our booth at the Outdoor Show here.

Now that I have the Winter Meet & Greet nailed down, I can start developing this. :B

Good stuff guys.


----------



## fffffish (Apr 6, 2004)

Ruminator
I was at couple of the outings years back and donated a bunch of muskie lures to raffle off at the cookout. I set up most of the tournaments for our muskie chapter if you get a date early and choose the east ramp for the start and finish of the outing I can check the dates with the park and if they are open I can reserve the pavilion and do the paperwork at the park office to get the parking lot for the outing. If too many tournaments are going on that weekend they will not let everyone launch from the same ramp so its better to get the paperwork in as early as possible before anyone else reserves them.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks Rick, I'll get right on it; and take you up on that offer too. :B


----------



## stinkbait1213 (Feb 4, 2010)

would anybody want to stay overnight at the state park? i think i might and i wouldnt mind sharing a camp site


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

Kind early to say but bet I love stay like you say.I got nothing better to do.if I did I fish near threw the night.keep me in mind.


----------



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

I am a nonboater but I would love to go for my first skie! If anyone wouldn't mind taking a boy and his father out Muskie fishing, that would be awesome! It would be the first Muskie for the both of us! Man am I hyped about this!


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

I called and talked to the office today and they are sending me the needed paperwork. !%


----------



## fffffish (Apr 6, 2004)

Let me know if you need me to do anything


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Will do Rick. :B


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Will bass be included or just crappie, walleye and musky?


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I am sure you can fish for whatever you want to! Crappie should be in the shallows that time of year!


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

lakeslouie, this will not be a tournament, rather a day of getting together, pairing up non-boaters with boaters who want to participate in that, and fun fishing; then having a carry-in meal together around 1:00pm.
After we are done eating and talking for a while some people will go back out fishing while others will decide to go home. :B


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Has a date been set yet? I haven't seen where it's been set...but thought I would ask and at least get myself in the thread.


----------



## cmiller (Jun 3, 2008)

I can try to be there. I'll be working in Erie County if I'm not there.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

I am working on the date right now. !%


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

Ruminator said:


> I am working on the date right now. !%


Rumi
Will you be looking at a few dates and taking a poll ?


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

OK Thanks for the clarification!


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Ruminator said:


> lakeslouie, this will not be a tournament, rather a day of getting together, pairing up non-boaters with boaters who want to participate in that, and fun fishing; then having a carry-in meal together around 1:00pm.
> After we are done eating and talking for a while some people will go back out fishing while others will decide to go home. :B


Thanks for clarification!


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

No Mike, not for this event. I have to go with availability and that eliminates polling.
We have to make our own arrangements to be able to come to it.

I just started the events main thread, check it out! :B

- http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=139466

.


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

I will be coming will bring a few things as side stuff.to eat.Would like get a seat on a boat that plans fish for fish.Like troll with lures as got 300 them to use.not bringing bait so trolls the way to go.if no takers on this what have we then.like fish all morn and rest the day so if theres more then one like do so PM me.no jokers as want go fishing not play games.


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

Eriesteamer said:


> I will be coming will bring a few things as side stuff.to eat.Would like get a seat on a boat that plans fish for fish.Like troll with lures as got 300 them to use.not bringing bait so trolls the way to go.if no takers on this what have we then.like fish all morn and rest the day so if theres more then one like do so PM me.no jokers as want go fishing not play games.


Hey Erie 

Rumi started a new thread in this section ..titled west branch outing date reserved. May want to post there as a few guys said they may have open seats.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Erie- Stan, You can join me if I have room in my boat.
Not sure yet. :B


----------

